# Snows Decoy Better in SK?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have heard that in the spring the snows decoys much better in SK in the spring than they do in the states as a rule... Is this true? I have seen a couple videos of spring hunts and seems to be true...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Of course. Everythings easier in canada, the geese, the deer, the women. :lol: :roll:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I have heard that in the spring the snows decoys much better in SK in the spring than they do in the states as a rule...


Having never hunting snows anywhere but Sask I wouldn't know for sure but I find the leading edge birds are very jumpy. I have seen them flare from vehicals at over half a mile away. Once they get settled in, they do seem to decoy better because there just isn't the hunter pressure here.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Of course. Everythings easier in canada, the geese, the deer, the women. :lol: :roll:


 :rollin:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

lynxx69 said:


> I have heard that in the spring the snows decoys much better in SK in the spring than they do in the states as a rule... Is this true? I have seen a couple videos of spring hunts and seems to be true...


In a word "NO." They have seen thousands of decoy spreads and have been shot at continuously for 8 months. They are very wary. But the hunting can be good.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

They sure do. Racist snow geese don't like american decoys.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

rome wasn't built in a day and i don't think any full videos are made in a day. remember believe half of what you see and none of what you hear.


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

6162rk said:


> rome wasn't built in a day and i don't think any full videos are made in a day. remember believe half of what you see and none of what you hear.


It must be true. I read and saw it on the internet.


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

I've set up on some pretty amazing looking shoots in Sask even in the fall and had typical snow goose reactions... high, wide and everywhere but feet down in my dekes!

I'm heading out there as soon as the snow clears up but I don't think it's much different than anywhere else. You're still competing with wave after wave of live birds following "the string". I'm going to give a serious try to decoying them this year but I'm expecting a lot of frustration. Hopefully a couple of days will go great though.

As for the amazing video footage - the Nodak 335 shoot was awesome and "Snowstorm" is amazing - but seriously - how many days did they film to get that footage? Fresh off the arctic is one thing, but springtime snows in Sask have been pounded all the way south and all the way North again. There can't be anything that magical about crossing the border...

Anyone think I might be trying to cover my spots though?? 8) Haha!

Shoot 'em wherever you can find 'em boys! :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe that Nodak 335 shoot was in the spring and all in one day.


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

KEN W said:


> I believe that Nodak 335 shoot was in the spring and all in one day.


I agree with you. That was one awesome morning and everyone should buy that video! That was an incredible hunt. All I was saying is it can take a lot of days to put together good footage even in Saskatchewan.

That Nodak hunt was insane! :jammin:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Of course. Everythings easier in canada, the geese, the deer, the women. :lol: :roll:


 :lame: :splat:


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

> There can't be anything that magical about crossing the border...


I tend to disagree, especially during spring. *No* pressure equals relaxed birds, even snows, even adult snows.

When you don't get jumped for days on end and can relax , so to speak, birds will decoy.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Chaws said:


> They sure do. Racist snow geese don't like american decoys.


Americans aren't a race... :wink:


----------

